# Flashed my DDR3 with SPDTool



## kimbrasil (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi, I'm just new here and tomorrow I tried SPDTool on my DDR3 1333 memory and unfortunnaly died! So... don't work anymore. I bought other from the same model and I want try revive my old DDR3 memory flashing from the new to the old. I tried with SPDTool but no sucess. Has another free software capable to edit or clone the DDR3?

thank you, and excuse me for bad english.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 29, 2010)

You flashed your RAM?


----------



## kimbrasil (Oct 29, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> You flashed your RAM?



yes!

with this: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20349


----------



## btarunr (Oct 29, 2010)

kimbrasil said:


> Hi, I'm just new here and tomorrow I tried SPDTool on my DDR3 1333 memory and unfortunnaly died! So... don't work anymore. I bought other from the same model and I want try revive my old DDR3 memory flashing from the new to the old. I tried with SPDTool but no sucess. Has another free software capable to edit or clone the DDR3?
> 
> thank you, and excuse me for bad english.



To even access the dead module, the system has to pass POST with it. DRAM is something you can't hot swap on consumer systems.


----------



## overclocking101 (Oct 29, 2010)

you sure can hot swap ram. this metod was used when the foxconn blackopps could not run ocz ddr3 with out a custom spd profile. but if the ram is dead there is literally nothing that an be done. and spd tool is the only software I know of that flashed dram profiles


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 29, 2010)

oh I see now! I was rather confused.


----------



## qubit (Oct 29, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> *you sure can hot swap ram.* this metod was used when the foxconn blackopps could not run ocz ddr3 with out a custom spd profile. but if the ram is dead there is literally nothing that an be done. and spd tool is the only software I know of that flashed dram profiles



How exactly do you swap it? The instant you begin moving it, the PC will freeze solid and a reset will be required.


----------



## kimbrasil (Oct 29, 2010)

To clarify, my old 2GB DDR3 is dead if i try to use it lonely. If I use other DDR3 ram with same model i can boot my PC and the system recognize the module, but in Windows properties say "4GB (1,5GB available)" (because 512 is for video); CPU-Z, DSPTool also recognize the old DDR3 but the module is not usable. Is possible to read the module in DSPTool and write. 

I readed Module 0 (Newer DDR3) and rewrited in module2 (Older DDR3), but unsucessefully. I believe because DSPTool don't have support for DDR3, and just because of that. 

I'm theorising dump the flash from Module0 (new) to Module2 (old) with an existing program, but I don't know if this exist and what is it.

Somebody can help-me?

thanks in advance.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Oct 29, 2010)

I did a similar thing,  I flash my some of my old ddr2 ram with out fixing the checksum and it would no longer boot. 

I did save the original spd file.

The way I fixed mine was booting off a good single stick and while in windows,  I stuck the bad stuff in.  I was a little scared of killing everything but it didnt.  After it was in the system didnt recognize it but spdtool did.  so i reflashed it and it worked fine. Just be really careful when sticking the ram in while the rig is running.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 29, 2010)

kimbrasil said:


> Hi, I'm just new here and tomorrow I tried SPDTool on my DDR3 1333 memory and unfortunnaly died! So... don't work anymore. I bought other from the same model and I want try revive my old DDR3 memory flashing from the new to the old. I tried with SPDTool but no sucess. Has another free software capable to edit or clone the DDR3?
> 
> thank you, and excuse me for bad english.



Better English than some native English speaking people...
And. Welcome to TPU!




overclocking101 said:


> spd tool is the only software I know of that flashed dram profiles



Ask and you shall receive...

Look Here for a couple of others: HERE


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Oct 29, 2010)

heres another thread where a few people had the same problem

 SPDTool Flashed memory modules will not boot


----------



## overclocking101 (Oct 29, 2010)

qubit said:


> How exactly do you swap it? The instant you begin moving it, the PC will freeze solid and a reset will be required.



thats not true at all. at least not with my pc. i have taken out and added ram more thn once. it takes prob 5 minutes for windows to pick it up but cpu-z notices it faster. maybe other boards are different but it worked on my black opps X48 board as well. 

EDIT. I have only tried this with DDR3 based boards. DDR2, and DDR may act different


ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> The way I fixed mine was booting off a good single stick and while in windows,  I stuck the bad stuff in.  I was a little scared of killing everything but it didnt.  After it was in the system didnt recognize it but spdtool did.  so i reflashed it and it worked fine. Just be really careful when sticking the ram in while the rig is running.


see ^^


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Oct 29, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> thats not true at all. at least not with my pc. i have taken out and added ram more thn once. it takes prob 5 minutes for windows to pick it up but cpu-z notices it faster. maybe other boards are different but it worked on my black opps X48 board as well.
> 
> EDIT. I have only tried this with DDR3 based boards. DDR2, and DDR may act different
> 
> see ^^



Maybe it depends on whether or not the system is using that ram module, or specifically if a key process has data on it at the time.


----------



## overclocking101 (Oct 29, 2010)

if you have 4 sticks in and take one out it locks up but if you have 2 and ad 1 or 2 sticks it wont lock up because as you said there is not data on the added sticks


----------



## kimbrasil (Nov 1, 2010)

plese delete it. double post.


----------



## kimbrasil (Nov 1, 2010)

Solved!!!
Finally I found a solution!

- used 2GB new to boot (same model from the changed DDR3) o module0 from DDR3 MoBo bank.
- disabled motherboard IGP in bios and added offboard video (I used an old Trident 2MB PCI *laugh*)
- added the old DDR3 that [bI[/b] broked with SPDTool in the module2 from DDR3 MoBo bank.
- opened SPDTool and readed module0
- writed to module2 *WITHOUT FIX CHECKSUM*
- rebooted

and now my "old" DDR3 works great as new! I moved my new and the machine boot, the OS recognize and make the memory available...

thanks for attention to all, I'm really happy to solve my problem, after days of trys I found a solution.

PS: I tested the other ways but don't worked for me.

thanks once more


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 1, 2010)

double post delete one please


----------

